# need criticism, thanks!



## jlw6e (Oct 28, 2016)

Hey guys, getting back into the saddle. Not many folks well educated in opera around me to give solid feedback. This is a recording of me singing an aria accapella, with me piddling on the keys. I have intonation issues and a lack of polishing in my vowels, not to mention my sloppy diction. Just looking to get some solid and helpful feedback. The place I recorded is terrible for recording but its the only place I can practice where I work. Please listen and be honest. thanks.


__
https://soundcloud.com/jordan-wells-895980454%2Fnew-recording-111


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2016)

Well,who am I to Judge,you have a fine voice and you certainly draw attention.You are a bit rushed but in my opinion there is a lot on wich you can rely,you are musically and have a sympathetic timbre.I am no expert and a voice is a sensitive instrument,yours is full of potential.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I do agree with Traverso and the most important thing;


> I have intonation issues and a lack of polishing in my vowels, not to mention my sloppy diction


Be always your own most harsh critic .


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

agree with Traverso you have a nice timbre and a nice voice overall. one thing in general is that you don´t use head resonator ( I use this term if it makes sense), that´s why your high notes aren´t convincing for me ...and in this aria is exactly about them.
secondly, in this aria is very important how you transition from one register to another - so to say you shouldn't change quality of sounds when you sing in a high register and when you change and sing in lower register - but in current version of singing I hear this change a lot - this problem is solved not only through consciously controlling of your voice but by correct training of a voice how to make those transitions - and yes, it's very difficult, not less difficult than reaching for high notes 

third observation : in some places you "squeeze " the sound in your throat and it's easily can be heard by a listener. I don't know why you do it, my guess is that it's connected with the problem mentioned above, because it looks like this squeezed throat sound is produced when you transition from one register to another ( from higher to lower).

well, don't take it as a severe critique . it 's meant to be taken easily.

and I take in mind that the place for recording is far from being perfect as you said....so maybe it can be different if we could listen to your voice under different acoustic condition.


----------



## Pianistikboy (Mar 18, 2017)

Love your tenor voice ! Beautiful


----------



## adamks (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks for sharing the post.


----------

